# Getting my degus tomorrow



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

well ive been looking round lots of degus forums and came accross 2 female degus that needed rehoming, including cage toys etc.....

The dude works away alot and says its not fair on them, he got them in Nov 08 so i recon there about 10months (ill ask hm tomorrow) 

i knew he was in stockport but when i asked where he lived he is only 3 streets away from me lol how weird is that. 

so collecting them tomorrow at 12 , cant wait im well giddy , they will be living at daves house but we spent our time between his and mine anyway 

will get lots of piccys


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yaaaaay ^_^ Hope you enjoy them  What're they called? My brother wants to keep mine, they LOVE the enclosure he has for them so I might just let him 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

yey weve got them now 

there so cute they didnt have a name because he couldnt tell them apart , we can tell them apart though, deigo is slightly fatter and fluffier and gonzo is the other one .

they came with a cage, extra shelves, rat hammpock , water bottle , house thing, bit of bedding and some food and sand , o and them wooden things that you can turn into a cave

weve been out and bought some mineral stuff and a sand bath, more bedding , hay , and we got lots of dog rope toys from the pound shop to hang in the cage 

ill put some piccys up soon , i know thell be nervous but i dont think there use to being held because there a bit skittish atm but will let you stroke them through the cage.


----------

